# Ford 501 Mower on JD 4410 - NOT!



## seahunter (Oct 26, 2010)

I just recently got a good used Ford 501 sickle mower hoping to use it on my John Deere 4410.

The mower fits onto the lift pins OK are fine and the upper link on the mower fits too but ...

the mower has a bracket on each side just below the lower link arms that clamps to the arms. On my 4410, not only do the lower arms bend inwards so they meet the implement pins straight, but the mounting point on the lower arms for the lift arms is right where the clamps of the mower are supposed to attach.

Unless I modify either the lower arms or make new brackets for the mower, I don't see how I can mount it.

Does anyone know about the Ford 501 and whether those clamps are really necessary?
Has anyone tried this combination before?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd assume that the brackets are to stabilize the mower so it doesn't swing back and forth when mowing. If your JD has blocks to keep the arms from swaying side to side, then the brackets might not be necessary. I'd either get a manual for the mower (which should tell you what those brackets are for) or call a New Holland dealer and as them to be sure.


EDIT:

Do the arms look like the ones labeled #1 on this diagram? If so they are called "mower attaching and stabilizer clamps"


----------

